# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm CADCAM tiếng Việt [Anhcos]

## anhcos

Mình lập chủ đề này giới thiệu các phần mềm CAD/CAM do mình viết ra, bao gồm các phần mềm thương mại và miễn phí.

Danh sách các phần mềm sẽ được liệt kê trong bài #1 này.

1. Phần mềm xuất gcode gia công cho máy tiện gỗ 2 dao và xoắn.


Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc bài.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

*Phần mềm xuất gcode gia công cho máy tiện gỗ 2 dao và xoắn*

Giá bán: *Hiện nay mình không bán phần mềm này nữa.*

----------

CKD, dungvu.129, duonghoang, haignition, kzam, maxx.side, mig21, minhdt_cdt10, sieunhim, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## sieunhim

phần này trước code cho bác laivung thì phải. mà option nó như e nói đi tiện phôi định hình  :Big Grin:   chuẩn bị hú a.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Cập nhật video đã test: Ăn thô 2 dao --> ăn tinh 2 dao --> chạy xoắn:



Trên con máy tiện của người bạn gần nhà, sử dụng bộ điều khiển 990MDC.

----------

sieunhim

----------


## minhphuong167

> Mình lập chủ đề này giới thiệu các phần mềm CAD/CAM do mình viết ra, bao gồm các phần mềm thương mại và miễn phí.
> 
> Danh sách các phần mềm sẽ được liệt kê trong bài #1 này.
> 
> 1. Phần mềm xuất gcode gia công cho máy tiện gỗ 2 dao và xoắn.
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc bài.


Phần mềm này chỉ sử dụng cho máy tiện gỗ phải không b?

----------


## anhcos

> Phần mềm này chỉ sử dụng cho máy tiện gỗ phải không b?


Đúng rồi bác, cái stt 1 là soft tiện gỗ 2 dao.
Sau này mình sẽ thêm các soft khác, thương mại hay miễn phí đều có.

----------

